# Can Cherries & Red Crabs live together?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I wouldnt try it. Crabs are Omnivorous and will eat what they can catch, and being that shrimp and crabs live in the same strata, the shrimp are at a high risk. Im not an expert so maybe someone with a little more experience with this mixture can tell you. Im coming from common sense and owning 1 with a Ghost shrimp group.(the ghost shrimp were killed off).


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

I would have to say no. I've mixed Ghost Shrimp with Crayfish before and it wasn't pleasant. Usually Crabs, Crayfish, and Shrimp don't mix to well together. It's one of those trial and error things. You can try it, but don't just throw a crab into a mix of cherries, use one or two in a small tank and see what the crab does to them. I know that sounds cruel but at least you'll know. I once had a fiddler that was ok with snails but not ghost shrimp. She ate the Ghosties and left the escargo alone...so my verdict is a no, sorry to burst your bubble... Oh and one last thing, most crabs that are sold as freshwater do better in semi to full brackish water with access to land, otherwise they'll waste away and die. By the way are they red crabs or red clawed crabs you're asking about?

Kevin


----------

